# Pleated Blind Replacement



## Brucey0705 (Feb 20, 2016)

Posting in case anyone is interested. After trying to source new blinds for the camper only to find out they are discontinued I decided to change the pleated blinds myself.
I sourced the blind material from Jon Slade of Conservatory Blinds Express sales@conservatoryblindsexpress.co.uk.

The quality is acceptable but not as good as the original but worth the time and effort for the finished result.
Jon will send samples of their thermal/blackout colours available, I chose one that was similar to existing.
If like me you decide to do this, then when you order state the cut width you require and the number of pleats. (Count your existing and add on 3 )
All materials are of 20mm pleats with thermal / blackout types available (the samples I got were only 18mm wide, but don't worry the actuals are 20mm)

Cost for all blinds including cab was £175 incl VAT & delivery.

Tip
The main problem was the 10mm holes for the top of the blinds in the cab as they could only supply with 6mm holes. I used a vertical drill fitted with a 10mm diam fabric/leather punch instead of a drill bit, I tried drilling the old material as a test but that was a disaster.






The ruler shown in the picture is for support only, the same as the wood blocks.
Hope this helps someone.
If you need any other advice on this then let me know.
Best of luck
Bruce


----------



## iampatman (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi Bruce,

Are these the Remis (or similar) cab blinds you are replacing? Can't tell from the pic you have attached. 

Cheers,

Pat


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Feb 20, 2016)

iampatman said:


> Hi Bruce,
> 
> Are these the Remis (or similar) cab blinds you are replacing? Can't tell from the pic you have attached.
> 
> ...



I assume he means all the blinds...*''Cost for all blinds including cab was £175 incl VAT & delivery''.* although the price does seem a bit cheap for complete replacements.


----------



## maingate (Feb 20, 2016)

wakk44 said:


> I assume he means all the blinds...*''Cost for all blinds including cab was £175 incl VAT & delivery''.* although the price does seem a bit cheap for complete replacements.



I remember reading about someone else who made up their own pleated blinds in a similar way. I suppose pleated blinds could be fitted to all of the windows in a van. Rooflight blinds are generally pleated but with smaller pleats. I would be tempted to make my own as I believe replacement Remis blinds are expensive.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Feb 20, 2016)

Brucey0705 said:


> Posting in case anyone is interested. After trying to source new blinds for the camper only to find out they are discontinued I decided to change the pleated blinds myself.
> I sourced the blind material from Jon Slade of Conservatory Blinds Express sales@conservatoryblindsexpress.co.uk.
> 
> The quality is acceptable but not as good as the original but worth the time and effort for the finished result.
> ...



Hi Bruce,
Any chance of some photos of the new blinds in situ ?


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Feb 20, 2016)

maingate said:


> I remember reading about someone else who made up their own pleated blinds in a similar way. I suppose pleated blinds could be fitted to all of the windows in a van. Rooflight blinds are generally pleated but with smaller pleats. I would be tempted to make my own as I believe replacement Remis blinds are expensive.



Me too Jim,I think the most awkward part for an A class is the cab blinds which are on rails,would like to see some pics as I would be interested in a project like this.


----------



## Brucey0705 (Feb 20, 2016)

*Replacement Blind MAterial*



iampatman said:


> Hi Bruce,
> 
> Are these the Remis (or similar) cab blinds you are replacing? Can't tell from the pic you have attached.
> 
> ...



Hi Pat, Yes blinds were Remis Type, Ill post pictures tomorrow of the replaced ones in situ. Still working on the Cabin blinds as I have to modify the rod attachment as the only eyelets I can use are 10mm. Once I've done this I'll post the pics of what I've done and what they look like fitted. They look great, a lot better than the tired out material before.

Bruce


----------



## Brucey0705 (Feb 20, 2016)

wakk44 said:


> I assume he means all the blinds...*''Cost for all blinds including cab was £175 incl VAT & delivery''.* although the price does seem a bit cheap for complete replacements.



Steve, the price was for the pleated blind material only.

Bruce


----------



## Brucey0705 (Feb 20, 2016)

*Replacement Blind MAterial*



wakk44 said:


> Me too Jim,I think the most awkward part for an A class is the cab blinds which are on rails,would like to see some pics as I would be interested in a project like this.



Jim/Steve 
I Will post pictures tomorrow of the finished items in situ. I've only done the 3 in the Leisure area, the Cabin rod attachment to the carcase frames need a bit of minor modification to allow the blinds to be pulled over without jamming. Will post pics on how I modify and the finished article in place. Next Saturday job methinks.


----------



## Brucey0705 (Feb 21, 2016)

*Replacement Blind MAterial*

All
Here are the leisure area blinds with the pleated material replaced installed.
Cab pictures next week once I've finished the modification and installation.


regards
Bruce


----------



## Brucey0705 (Feb 23, 2016)

*Step by Step Guide in replacement of pleated fabric in motorhome or caravan blinds*

Here's my step by step guide to the above. As stated before A-Class cabin blind step by step guide will be available next week.
I posted on YouTube so as I can link from other forums as well.

Leisure Area Blinds - YouTube


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Feb 23, 2016)

Great stuff Bruce,looking forward to the cabin blinds installation.


----------



## Brucey0705 (Feb 27, 2016)

*Cabin Side and SCreen Blinds*

Here are pics of the finished installed Side and Screen blinds. Lovely


----------



## bazzybabes (Feb 27, 2016)

Congrats. Looks very professional Bruce.


----------



## Margrae (Mar 27, 2016)

Brucey0705 said:


> Here's my step by step guide to the above. As stated before A-Class cabin blind step by step guide will be available next week.
> I posted on YouTube so as I can link from other forums as well.
> 
> Leisure Area Blinds - YouTube



Great post, I was going to do mine last year but couldn't get a hole punch for putting big enough holes so I had to put all the blinds back !! . I have a 2002 Hymer b564 so must be similiar to yours.

Margaret


----------



## Margrae (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi

Can you tell me where you got the hole punch as I tried a few without success, I don't have an upright drill, only an ordinary drill ....any suggesetions ?

margaret


----------



## Nosmo king (Apr 22, 2020)

I’ve brought a few from ebay


----------



## molly 2 (Apr 22, 2020)

Good job 10/10


----------

